# *** كيف تسعد من تحب ؟؟ *** عظة مكتوبة جميلة جدا



## candy shop (21 مارس 2008)

*** كيف تسعد من تحب؟ ***



بالرغم من السعادة والهناء والشعور بالتفاؤل في الفترة التي تحيط بالإعداد للفرح والزواج، إلا أنه بعد ذلك كثيراً ما تظهر بعض المشكلات التي قد تبدأ في زعزعة هذه السعادة.


وقد تبدو هذه المشكلات للوهلة الأولى، وكأنها بلا حل، إلا أنه بالجهد المبذول من كل طرف، وبنفس الدرجة، وبنفس الاهتمام، تصبح هناك أكثر من فرصة لتنمية هذا الزواج، وتحقيق سعادته.


أنواع الخلافات:


- خيبة الأمل: 


وهي تنتج - عادة - من التناقض الذي يواجهه الزوجان بين ما كانا يتوقعانه ويحلمان به قبل الزواج، وما يحدث الآن. فكل شاب وكل فتاة يتخيلان أنه لن توجد مشــكلات بالمعنى المعـروف، وبـأنهمـا سيستطيعان حل كل مشكلة حتى دون تفكير. 

ونحن لا نحب أن نُدخل الخوف إلى أي خطيبين مقبلين على الزواج، ولكن أهم شـيء يجــب على كل طرف أن يعرفه هو: «ما هي الشخصية الحقيقية، والطباع التي اعتاد عليها الطرف الآخر؟!» فمثلاً إذا كان أحدهما عصبياً في فترة الخطبة، يحتد من أي اختلاف معه في الرأي، فكيف سيتعامل معه الطرف الآخر بعد الزواج. وهل سيكف عن عصبيته؟!




- الامتــلاك: 


يعتقد أحد الطرفين - خطأ - أن الارتباط يعني الامتلاك، لدرجة تنقلب فيها إلى حالة مرضية، فيشعر أن شريك الحياة هو شيء يمتلكه، ليس له مشاعر أو شخصية بدونه، وإنما هو تابع لشريك حياته في كل شـيء، حتــى فـي الـمشاعر سواء بالسعادة أو الإحباط، ليس له رأي أو صفة. وفي كثير من الحالات تنهار الحياة الزوجية بسبب عدم قدرة أحدهما على تحمل وجود رأي آخر سواه.



- الكبت والضغط:

ويحدث نتيجة لتدخل شريك الحياة في كل شئون شريكه، حتى لو كانت لا تخصه، فيتدخل الزوج في كل كبيرة وصغيرة بالبيت حتى في طريقة تنسيق زوجته للأشياء وترتيبها، يفرض على الجميع أنواع الطعام التي يفضلها هو فقط، والألوان التي يجب على زوجته أن ترتديها، وبالرغم من أن الزوج قد يعتقد بأنه يساعد زوجتــه عندمــا يهتم بكل شيء في البيت، وفي حياتها، إلا أن الاهتمام الزائد يؤدي إلى سلبية الطرف الآخر، أو انفجاره نتيجة للكبت الذي يعانيه.



- التهديد:


بعض الناس لا تستطيع طلب شيء من أحد، ما لم يعقبه بالتهديد! فيصبحون مثل الأطفال الذين يرفضون تناول الطعام ما لم يحصلوا على الحلوى أو اللعبة التي طلبوها، فإذا أرادت الزوجة تنفيــذ طلــب مــن زوجهــا ولم يستطع، فإنها تهدده بترك البيت له! والزوج الذي يظل يهدد زوجته بالطلاق كلما اختلفت معه في مناقشة!


ولكى ندرك أسباب الخلافات ، علينا أن نعرف في البداية



المراحل التي يمر بها الزواج:




هناك 3 مراحل حياتية يمر بها كل زواج:




- المرحلة الأولى:


وهي مرحلة الحب القوي، أو العاطفة الجياشة بين الزوجين، وفي هذه المرحلة فإن كل طرف ينعم بأطول فترة من الحب والغزل، ودوام شهر العسل.



- المرحلة الثانية: 


وهي هدوء الحب، وخفوت اشتعاله، قد يطلق البعض عليه خطأ فتور الحب، وهو ليس فتوراً بل هدوءاً واستقراراً واطمئناناً إلى المشاعر، فبعد أن كان كل طرف بالنسبة للآخر حلماً وأملاً بعيــداً، أصبــح هذا الحلم واقعاً أمامه، يراه على حقيقته دون مواربة أو مبالغة، وهنا تبدأ المشكلات - التي تم التغاضي عنها سابقاً - وهنا عليهما حل هذه المشكلات حتى يصلا إلى المرحلة الثالثة بنجاح.


- 
المرحلة الثالثة: 


وهـي مـرحلة الاستقرار بدون مشكلات كبيرة، أو خصام، أو ضيق بين الطرفين، ولكن إذا استمر الخلاف والشجار لشهور، بل ولسنوات بلا حل، فيجب على كل من الزوجين أن يعلم أن هناك خطأ ما في شخصيته، أو قد تكون في كليهما.


ومن الأفضل عرض حالتهما على أحد المتخصصين في مجال العلاقات الزوجية والاجتماعية، أو اختيار أحد أفراد الأسرتين، الذي يطمئن إليه الطرفان معاً على أن يكون ذا حكمة وبصيرة، لمساعدتهما على اكتشاف جذور المشكلة حتى يسهل عليهما حلها. وبالطبع ستحتاج هذه المرحلة إلى صبر، ورغبة حقيقية من الطرفين في النجاح، واستبدال كلمات اليأس والانفصال، بكلمات الإصلاح، ومحاولة الوصول للتفاهم.



بعـــض النصائـــح للسعــادة الزوجية:



- حاول/ حاولي، في المناسبات المختلفة أن تتجنبا هذا القول : 


«إليك المال، فاذهب واشتر ما تريد». إن هذه الجملة هي جملة مُحبطة، ولا تدل على الاهتمام بشريك الحياة، وكأن شراء الهدية هو أداء واجب وليس تعبيراً عن الحب والاهتمام.



- البعد عن الروتين، 


يمكنكما كل فترة إن أمكن أن تخططا معاً لإجازة وليس بالضرورة أن تكون طويلة، ولكن قد تكون يومــاً أو يومين فقط لتجديد حياتكما، فالأهم أن تفكرا معاً في اختيار المكان الذي يسعدكما.



- اصنعا ذكرياتكما الجميلة،


الزيجات الناجحة هي التي لديها مخزون من الذكريات الجميلة، ومع قدوم الصيف، يمكنكما الخروج إلى الأماكن المحببة إلى قلبيكما والاحتفال مع الأصدقاء بمناسباتهم المختلفة، فهذه كلها تختزن في ذاكرتكما وتستعيدانها إذا واجهتكما مشكلة، فتتذكران أوقاتكما الجميلة معاً، وتحاولا التغلب على ما يواجهكما من صعاب.



- عامــل الطــرف الآخــر بكــل الحب،


فشريك الحياة يستحق منك أن تعامله بأفضل صورة فتعاملا معاً كأفضل الأصدقاء، ولا يبخل أحدكما على الآخر بأرق الكلمات.​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: *** كيف تسعد من تحب ؟؟ *** عظة مكتوبة جميلة جدا*

مووضوع رائع يا كاند ى ..ميرررسى يا قمرررر وربنا يباركك .


----------



## gigi angel (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: *** كيف تسعد من تحب ؟؟ *** عظة مكتوبة جميلة جدا*

موضوع جميل اوى 
بجد تسلم ايدك


----------



## الانبا ونس (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: *** كيف تسعد من تحب ؟؟ *** عظة مكتوبة جميلة جدا*

*موضوعك رائع يا كاندى تعيشى لنا دايما كدا ​*


----------



## soheir (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: *** كيف تسعد من تحب ؟؟ *** عظة مكتوبة جميلة جدا*

اشكرك يا كاندي علي الموضوع الرائع تسلم ايديك


----------



## candy shop (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: *** كيف تسعد من تحب ؟؟ *** عظة مكتوبة جميلة جدا*



Dona Nabil قال:


> مووضوع رائع يا كاند ى ..ميرررسى يا قمرررر وربنا يباركك .



ميرسى اوى يا دونتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: *** كيف تسعد من تحب ؟؟ *** عظة مكتوبة جميلة جدا*



germen قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى
> بجد تسلم ايدك



شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## candy shop (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: *** كيف تسعد من تحب ؟؟ *** عظة مكتوبة جميلة جدا*



الانبا ونس قال:


> *موضوعك رائع يا كاندى تعيشى لنا دايما كدا ​*



ميرسى لزوقك يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: *** كيف تسعد من تحب ؟؟ *** عظة مكتوبة جميلة جدا*



soheir قال:


> اشكرك يا كاندي علي الموضوع الرائع تسلم ايديك



ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يخليكى​


----------



## sweetly heart (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: *** كيف تسعد من تحب ؟؟ *** عظة مكتوبة جميلة جدا*

مشكوووووووووورة  w_candyshop_s على الموضوع فعلا الامتلاك والذاتية هى سبب المشاكل وهى التى تقتل الحب دائما 

الرب يباركك دائما مواضيعك دائما مميزة


----------



## candy shop (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: *** كيف تسعد من تحب ؟؟ *** عظة مكتوبة جميلة جدا*



sweetly heart قال:


> مشكوووووووووورة  w_candyshop_s على الموضوع فعلا الامتلاك والذاتية هى سبب المشاكل وهى التى تقتل الحب دائما
> 
> الرب يباركك دائما مواضيعك دائما مميزة



ميرسى اوى لزوقك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## وليم تل (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: *** كيف تسعد من تحب ؟؟ *** عظة مكتوبة جميلة جدا*

شكرا كاندى
على موضوعك الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## candy shop (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: *** كيف تسعد من تحب ؟؟ *** عظة مكتوبة جميلة جدا*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> على موضوعك الرائع
> مودتى​



شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------

